# American music/composers



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Having finally found a copy of Nicholas Tawa's new book "The Great American Symphony: Music, the Depression, and War", I wondered how many here are lovers of American composers and their works. I have spent the last few years devouring as much as I can in recordings,books and discussion with the few remaining American composers from the Golden Age. 
Whom do you listen to,admire and cherish?

I would say that the following composers are my favourite American composers:

William Schuman
Paul Creston
Alan Hovhaness
David Diamond
Walter Piston
Roger Sessions
Ned Rorem
Aaron Copland
Peter Mennin
Virgil Thomson
Randall Thompson
Henry Hadley
Roy Harris
Samuel Barber
Elliot Carter
John Alden Carpenter
Henry Cowell
Arthur Foote
George Chadwick
Howard Hanson
Lou Harrison
Charles Ives
Ed MacDowell


The series of American Music by Naxos is a splendid place to explore!!

Jim
George McKay


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Elliott Carter. His Concerto for Orchestra is a masterpiece.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Don't forget Philip Glass and John Adams!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Barber, Copland, Hovhaness, and Ives are my favorites from that list.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Don't forget Philip Glass and John Adams!


I own a LOT of Glass and only find a few works to be among those i return to. The Viloin Concerto is good.

Adams is a composer I cannot get into yet. I will always listen to a composers works many time so as to at least give it a chance. But so far he does not do "it" for me.

Jim


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> Barber, Copland, Hovhaness, and Ives are my favorites from that list.


Barber is soooo melodic! I could listen to almost any of his works and be happy (except the piano concerto-just don't care for it). Knoxville:Summer of 1915 with Leontyne Price is heaven as well as Shaham playing the Violin concerto.

Jim


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't forget George Crumb. My favourite of his works is "Vox Balanae" for amplified cello, flute and piano.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Of American Composers my favorites would be...

John Adams
George Gershwin
Scott Joplin
Aaron Copland
Alan Hovhaness
Richard Rodgers

I'm pretty sure they're are others but I cant recall them now.


----------



## Sorin Eushayson (May 10, 2009)

I love the early American composers. I'm talking about Paine, Parker, Chadwick et al. 

John Knowles Paine has some really great work out there: two impressive symphonies, a well-done oratorio ('St. Peter'), and a powerful setting of the Latin Mass, the latter of which is one of my favourite settings period.

Horatio Parker has a very appealing, mystical organ concerto and a fantastic oratorio, 'Hora Novissima.' He also has an opera which was very successful at the time and a symphony, neither of which have been recorded to my knowledge. 

Another American composer that needs more attention is George Frederick Bristow. He wrote symphonies before Paine did, as well as an oratorio and some other large-scale choral works. The only one of his works that has been recorded is his F-Sharp Minor: scoop that up if you haven't heard it yet! Great music.


----------

